# new pets



## beckyl92 (Dec 8, 2009)

B.smithi







thought i'd get a T and see whether i like them or not.

guess what?..

im selling it :lol: 

Giant forest scorpion;






i've got 2 of these  i quite like them.


----------



## cloud jaguar (Dec 8, 2009)

eeeeeeeeeewwww!


----------



## revmdn (Dec 8, 2009)

Yeah, too scary for me :lol:


----------



## PhilinYuma (Dec 8, 2009)

Love that scorp, Becky!  Here, we don't have to buy them. We just shake our shoes over a plastic box every morning, before putting them on. We get all kinds of critters!


----------



## ZoeRipper (Dec 8, 2009)

Oh lord Phil, that's scary.

Beckyl: I'd pee if I found those anywhere near my home.

Phil do NOT tell me that it's likely that those are in fact near my home, because I KNOW you were going to say that.


----------



## Rick (Dec 8, 2009)

I've thought about getting a scorpion.


----------



## yeatzee (Dec 8, 2009)

I've been entertaining the thought of getting a scorpian or two.... those glow in the dark ones my friend has fascinate me! Boy are they incredible when looking through a macro lens too!

Cheap to boot :lol:


----------



## Ntsees (Dec 8, 2009)

Anything with stings and venom, I stay away from because there's that possibility.


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 8, 2009)

You're a braver adventurer in getting new pets than me, Becky! I couldn't deal with something I'm afraid to handle... (besides fish) or that could bite or sting me. Scorpions are neat to look at, but I have an aversion of sorts to big hairy spiders.


----------



## bassist (Dec 8, 2009)

Rick said:


> I've thought about getting a scorpion.





yeatzee said:


> I've been entertaining the thought of getting a scorpian or two.... those glow in the dark ones my friend has fascinate me! Boy are they incredible when looking through a macro lens too!Cheap to boot :lol:


You both should they're very easy to care for depending on species of course.

Great pictures I've been thinking for a while of getting back into Scorps.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Dec 8, 2009)

ZoeRipper said:


> Oh lord Phil, that's scary. Beckyl: I'd pee if I found those anywhere near my home.
> 
> Phil do NOT tell me that it's likely that those are in fact near my home, because I KNOW you were going to say that.


No, this time you're in luck, Zoe, if the legend is true. The story goes that when St Patrick had cast all of the snakes out of Ireland, he flew to Oklahoma City and proceeded to cast all of the scorpions out of Oklahoma. Still, you can never be sure with legends, so you might want to shake yr shoes out, anyway!


----------



## wero626 (Dec 10, 2009)

Wow the scorpian is awsome but the trantuala i would freak out what if you loose it i couldnt get that outta my mind scorpians are jus plain awsome love the way they walk and strike there stingeRs your looks great seLLL the trantuala plzzzz haha safe yourself :lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2009)

A few weeks ago i caught a huge black scorpion. I was feeding it well all seemed to be good till one morning i went to check on her(it) and she had escaped!!! The lid was left cracked accidentally and she took that to her advantage. Have yet to find her but i hold out hope!


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 10, 2009)

Chase said:


> A few weeks ago i caught a huge black scorpion. I was feeding it well all seemed to be good till one morning i went to check on her(it) and she had escaped!!! The lid was left cracked accidentally and she took that to her advantage. Have yet to find her but i hold out hope!


  :huh: Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!! Run away!! Run away!!


----------



## bassist (Dec 10, 2009)

Chase said:


> A few weeks ago i caught a huge black scorpion. I was feeding it well all seemed to be good till one morning i went to check on her(it) and she had escaped!!! The lid was left cracked accidentally and she took that to her advantage. Have yet to find her but i hold out hope!


Huge black scorpion? Chase I don't know of any species of large scorpions in Florida lol...


----------



## keri (Dec 10, 2009)

lol... see, I think the T is cute and fuzzy but the scorpion scares me a little!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2009)

Black per say,and bigger than the Centruroides vittatus Striped Bark Scorpion i have found in the past, it was this kind i think..... Centruroides gracilis. Found it in the keys so it could have been an invasive?!?


----------



## bassist (Dec 11, 2009)

Chase said:


> Black per say,and bigger than the Centruroides vittatus Striped Bark Scorpion i have found in the past, it was this kind i think..... Centruroides gracilis. Found it in the keys so it could have been an invasive?!?


Could have been _Centruroides gracilis_ they get around 3-4 inches which unless that is your term for 'large' is rather small lol.


----------



## Peter Clausen (Dec 14, 2009)

All scorpions fluoresce under UV light. Had the pleasure of accompanying Phil on an AZ dune scorpion hunt this summer! The handful we caught, Phil, are all still alive and I've not managed to part with any of them aside from one I sent to Orin to photograph for his newer scorpion book.

Becky, you should hang on to your B. smithi until it gets it colors which it may begin to show a little bit after the next molt. Sometimes a pet bug can become more interesting to its keeper if it is given a themed home. A fake cactus and a plastic sombrero might fit in this case (Mexico species)!

Scorpions are awesome. I've always liked flat rocks because of their morphology and docile nature. Great ones for holding! One of my pet emperors died a few days ago.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 15, 2009)

i GOTTA agree on this one,,,,eeeeeewwwwwwwwwwww or eeeeeekkkkkk! but I gotta be careful, don't wanna end up buying them like the maggots or the superworms or the roaches....or the....


----------



## PhilinYuma (Dec 18, 2009)

There is a lot of over reaction to the dangers of scorpions. The fellows of Peter's late emperor scorpion can and will both pinch and sting if you let them, but the sting, I am told, is pretty mild. I assume that the docile little scorpions that Peter and I caught under Roxanne's strict supervision were Arizona bark scorpions, _Centruroides sculpturatus_ probably the most abundant scorpion in the area. I have never had a problem with venomous critters and used to hunt for adders when I was a kid in England, but on Wednesday, I ran into an old friend of mine, and Great Person, Tanya, a psych N.P. and someone I can talk shop with. Tanya was stung by a bark scorpion in October last year, went into anaphylactic shock and respiratory arrest and nearly became the third person in AZ to die since 1967. She spent two days in neuro ICU several months in rehab, and since she is an RN whose observation I trust, I am sure that the experience was as bad as she described. The FDA failed to approve the species specific antivenin for this scorpion, and it stopped being produced here a few years ago, despite its apparently excellent results, so if you plan on being stung by one of these critters, try to be in Mexico, where there has been an effective antivenin for years. On a cheerful note, Tanya worked for several mental health groups and was fired from them during her illness (oh yes, they can!) and now has her own, very successful practice.

She was "ambushed" but if you care for venomous critters, treat them with respect!


----------



## beckyl92 (Dec 19, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> There is a lot of over reaction to the dangers of scorpions. The fellows of Peter's late emperor scorpion can and will both pinch and sting if you let them, but the sting, I am told, is pretty mild. I assume that the docile little scorpions that Peter and I caught under Roxanne's strict supervision were Arizona bark scorpions, _Centruroides sculpturatus_ probably the most abundant scorpion in the area. I have never had a problem with venomous critters and used to hunt for adders when I was a kid in England, but on Wednesday, I ran into an old friend of mine, and Great Person, Tanya, a psych N.P. and someone I can talk shop with. Tanya was stung by a bark scorpion in October last year, went into anaphylactic shock and respiratory arrest and nearly became the third person in AZ to die since 1967. She spent two days in neuro ICU several months in rehab, and since she is an RN whose observation I trust, I am sure that the experience was as bad as she described. The FDA failed to approve the species specific antivenin for this scorpion, and it stopped being produced here a few years ago, despite its apparently excellent results, so if you plan on being stung by one of these critters, try to be in Mexico, where there has been an effective antivenin for years. On a cheerful note, Tanya worked for several mental health groups and was fired from them during her illness (oh yes, they can!) and now has her own, very successful practice.She was "ambushed" but if you care for venomous critters, treat them with respect!


i don't handle mine  

they're kinda like fish. 'pet decorations'


----------



## revmdn (Dec 19, 2009)

No thanks. I'm sure they're swell, but I'll just get myself hurt. :lol:


----------



## beckyl92 (Dec 19, 2009)

got some more pets today!

a chilean rose tarantula (1cm leg span) and a Liocheles australiasiae sub adult scorpion.


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 19, 2009)

BeckyL said:


> got some more pets today!a chilean rose tarantula (1cm leg span) and a Liocheles australiasiae sub adult scorpion.


Are you starting your own zoo, Bec? :lol: You'll have to let us know how you like them.


----------



## beckyl92 (Dec 19, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Are you starting your own zoo, Bec? :lol: You'll have to let us know how you like them.


 :lol: i sold my mexican red knee!

i hated it. it was way to big to say im scared of spiders. the chilean rose i got is only 1cm so i can gradually get use to its size as it moults. i actually got the courage to handle it!


----------



## wangi (Dec 26, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> i GOTTA agree on this one,,,,eeeeeewwwwwwwwwwww or eeeeeekkkkkk! but I gotta be careful, don't wanna end up buying them like the maggots or the superworms or the roaches....or the....


You would have thought on an invert forum that people didn't have the "gross" factors...after all neither of those things will kill you unless you're allergic to the stings. People love cute fuzzy little bumble bees and they are just as nasty as any spider or scorpion. Whenever anyone comes into the museum with these reactions I take them behind the scenes and give them rigorous scorpion and spider treatment. When they leave they are enchanted by them and they love and respect them the same as any other harmless, beautiful, intriguing animal.

Scorpions and spiders are brilliant! Congratulations on your new pets. I look after 3 spiders and have a pet one myself, and I look after a scorpion as well. They're wonderful eye candy, how prehistoric and sci-fi the scorpion looks. I call our scorpion Igneous because he/she reminds me of shiny new rocks. They are as though they were coughed up by the Earth and not organically born. When I first started working with it I couldn't trust it, I couldn't predict its movements like you can other animals. But now I can. They are incredible.

Spiders I find are very sweet once you get to know them. My own one is rescued after some neds threw him onto someone's shoulder as a nasty trick. He is no trouble at all. The only thing is they don't get used to you like mantids do, so you have to convince them that you are a rock or some other harmless object in order to handle them.

By the way if you get hairs flicked at you I'm told rubbing wet sand onto the affected area helps! Never tried it myself but then I don't have any access to wet sand.


----------



## kookamonga (Dec 31, 2009)

i had an emperor scorpion that i bought from a reptile convention. I put the crickets inside the cage with along with the food for them because i was lazy :&lt;. The scorpion kept eating the liquid gels that was sposed to be for the crickets and I think that is why it died lol. A shame. Hope yours lives a long and healthy life :&gt;!


----------

